# Painted patio? Removal possible?



## Tenacious--M (Jun 17, 2009)

The builder of our home painted/sealed, not sure what used, but see pic below. 

How can I get this removed and get down to the bare concrete so I can get the concrete look?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Sand blasting

Chemicals will take off the top layer
But the paint will absorb into the concrete
Not sure how succesful you will be


----------



## Tenacious--M (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks SD!

Can you recommend a good cleaner that could help take the paint off. I was then thinking about a high psi pressure washer to remove....


----------



## Tenacious--M (Jun 17, 2009)

I was able to get the paint off using some Jasco Paint and Epoxy remover. Brushed it on with a broom and pressure washed off. Wasnt fun, but worked, eventually... 

So here is what I have to work with now. These stains were underlying and I cant get them off. Is there somethign that can be used to remove these stains? The 3,500 psi pressure washer didnt even touch it...



.... I want to stain it a better color and put a nice protectoant over the top of that to give it a stone/granite look. 

How can I do this? Can anybody walk me through it?


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

*Big Problem*


----------



## Tenacious--M (Jun 17, 2009)

PaliBob said:


> *Big Problem*



Im not following... can you explain?


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Don't you see the Monster?


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Belive it or not, If you plan on acid staining the patio, those spots should actually blend in just fine. They may actually add more intersest to the slab.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

jomama45 said:


> Belive it or not, If you plan on acid staining the patio, those spots should actually blend in just fine. They may actually add more intersest to the slab.


 
I was thinking the same - since the stains are so deeply into the concrete, best to try and work with them.


----------



## Tenacious--M (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks! Thats good to know.

So what would be my next step to acid stain it? Im looking for a darker grey type color....


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Find a concrete supply yard that carries acid stain in your area & see if they will sell it to you as a HO. Some may not, as it is intended for professional use only. The only problem with acid staining in your situation is the color pallette is mostly reserved to tans & browns.


----------

